# McIntosh MC420 Amplifier



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a chance to buy a really clean McIntosh car amp for what I think is a great price. 
What do you guys believe the going market is for one of these low power amps ? It’s a 50 x 4 amp and here’s a few pics and the glass is perfect from what I can see in the photos
Thanks for any and all info


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

I got a two channel version, and had to send it to George Meyers in LA for recapping.
Whether that is better than an equivalent new amp is up to the person... and what an equivalent amp is, I am also unsure of.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Well, i can get this for 350 cash. I see them listed on eBay for 2 to even 4 times that amount, but that’s what they are asking, not seeing what they have been getting for them . So I think it’s a good deal. I may buy it and pack it away for a build later on 
So now I will be using my old USA made soundstream amps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Yep... That is around what I payed.
I forget what the caps cost, but maybe $150-200?

There are a lot of Macs out of Russia, that have high price tags on them.
Both are non-starters for me.
And then asking for a friends and family payment is another clear sign.

$350 sounds about right.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Do you have a schematic sheet for that amp so I can source out some Caps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I do, send me an email at [email protected] (underscore between Jerry and hdma) and I’ll send it to you.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Well I think I am going to pass on this amp
If someone wants it, I’ll pick it up for them
Let me know before tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

